# Hold the mice



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

:sold: Hi Guys,

Light bulb went off in my noggin when I saw the price for some of those fancy hold downs. I took an old mouse pad and cut it to fit on a scrap piece of 3/4. Glued the pad to the block , put a handle on it and there was a hold down push block for no cost. Lots of companies & banks give those pads away as advertising, so if you don't mind looking at a commercial when you push wood, here is a way to go.

JoeZ


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> :sold: Hi Guys,
> 
> Light bulb went off in my noggin when I saw the price for some of those fancy hold downs. I took an old mouse pad and cut it to fit on a scrap piece of 3/4. Glued the pad to the block , put a handle on it and there was a hold down push block for no cost. Lots of companies & banks give those pads away as advertising, so if you don't mind looking at a commercial when you push wood, here is a way to go.
> 
> JoeZ


GREAT TIP!!

Joe, you really used the good ole ingenuity on this one!!

Can I get your permission to grab it & add it to my website collection?

Thank you...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JoeZ

That's a good tip  

Here's one more, next time you go to HomeDepot/Lowes look at the shelft lining ,it's the same stuff they sale for router pads (at Rockler) ( the ones you and I use to keep the stock from moving around when you use the plunge router on the work bench) it comes in many colors and in a roll about 6ft to 8ft long and about 2ft. wide and you can get it for about 3.oo bucks per. roll.

It also works great in the tool boxes for lining bottoms of the drawers.

Then with a bit of 3M spray glue you have a great push block.. 
I now have it on all my push/hold down blocks and it works great.  

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

YES! That is another good one!

Do I have your permission to add it to my website collection, also?

Looks like I will have one Page setup for Shop Made Holddowns!


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Joe

Be my guest. This should not have been so late in coming to my head, since I have one of those router pads that hold small stock steady while you use a hand held router.

JoeZ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe 

I don't why not ,maybe someone can use the info and save a buck or two 

Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob,
> 
> YES! That is another good one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob & JoeZ,

Possible to post a couple (two) pics... top and bottom views of your Hold Down?

... a picture is always worth more than words...  

Thank you...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, I just figured that one out on Sunday when my wife gave me a roll of the stuff to lay in the new cabs where the dishes go. I thought this is just like the router pad stuff and look at the price. Instead of associating it with tools, I said, going to need another roll of that stuff. 

The part I didn't tell anybody but Bob Noles is that in doing so I lopped off the side of a finger with the utility knife. Slicker than snot I sliced off a 3/16 piece of meat. I just looked at it laying next what was supposed to be the cut off from the material . Bled like a B and sore as heck. Got blood all over the material I cut and now got to re cut them. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Snapshots below ▼

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dam Corey

utility knifes are sharp  I'm sorry you did a bit of caring on your hand but it will come back in TIME   
---------
That stuff is great for many jobs in the shop ...I got the tip from someone on the forum but I don't recall who ...

May have been Rusty W......

Found it ,see below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2949-hoizontal-router-table.html

Bj  



challagan said:


> Bob, I just figured that one out on Sunday when my wife gave me a roll of the stuff to lay in the new cabs where the dishes go. I thought this is just like the router pad stuff and look at the price. Instead of associating it with tools, I said, going to need another roll of that stuff.
> 
> The part I didn't tell anybody but Bob Noles is that in doing so I lopped off the side of a finger with the utility knife. Slicker than snot I sliced off a 3/16 piece of meat. I just looked at it laying next what was supposed to be the cut off from the material . Bled like a B and sore as heck. Got blood all over the material I cut and now got to re cut them.
> 
> Corey


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Niki,

Thank you... will add'em...

Joe


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, what do you know, having paid $A13.00 for a router mat I showed my wife Bob's pics and asked if she had ever seen anything like it in her kind of shop and she promptly directed me to her cleaning cupboard where there was a 5' x 1' roll that cost $A2.00!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Well, what do you know, having paid $A13.00 for a router mat I showed my wife Bob's pics and asked if she had ever seen anything like it in her kind of shop and she promptly directed me to her cleaning cupboard where there was a 5' x 1' roll that cost $A2.00!


Harry,

Yes, doesn't that do something to your gut when it happens?

... and we generally pride ourselves on getting the best deal we can...

:sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi All,

I have started adding these gems to my website...

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/ShopMadeHldDn.html

Under "Shop Made Goodies"
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html

Enjoy...


----------

